# My hedgehog isn't using her wheel!!



## Mcliu (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm getting kind of worried about her amount of exercise. She wakes up around 2AM and I put her in a partitioned off portion of my room that is hedgie-proof but she seems more content to run around, while ignoring her wheel completely. Is there something wrong with her? I'm fairly certain she isn't getting the normal 4 miles of running a night. THanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

She just might not realize what the wheel is for. You might try putting her on the wheel, then put your hand against it to block her from getting off. She may try taking a few steps and figure it out. If she likes mealworms, you could also bribe her with one to try taking a few steps forward to show her, too.
Plus, if she's doing more running around on the floor, she might just think it's more interesting to explore the portion of the room she's in, rather than run on her wheel.


----------



## Mcliu (Apr 1, 2009)

she does use her wheel, but she never stays on it for more than a minute or so. I have tried bribing her with food, but once she sees the food she just stops running and eats then jumps out of the wheel to commence exploring again -_-


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

My hedgie never uses the wheel if I have it out in the playpen with him. He'll only use it when he's in complete darkness and silence inside of his cage. You do have the wheel inside her cage as well right? Because most would rather explore and roam when they're out of their cage. But when they're inside their cage, lights are all off, then it's definate wheel time.


----------



## Mcliu (Apr 1, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> My hedgie never uses the wheel if I have it out in the playpen with him. He'll only use it when he's in complete darkness and silence inside of his cage. You do have the wheel inside her cage as well right? Because most would rather explore and roam when they're out of their cage. But when they're inside their cage, lights are all off, then it's definate wheel time.


yep you are right! she does use her wheel if i don't take her outside the cage =). I've been letting her roam about for a couple of nights with the wheel outside so she was probably more interested in exploring than just running in place. Thanks for your help!


----------

